# GT Bump Dirt BMX (06) vs. KHE Goldie (06)



## pillehille (23. September 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte mir jetzt mal ein BMX rÃ¤dchen zum dirten zulegen.
mein xc bike rebelliert langsam gegen das ganze rumgespringe, deshalb will ich was robusteres. Es sollten so ca 300â¬ ausgegeben werden. Deswegen hab ich hier jetzt mal 2 meiner Meinung nach vernÃ¼nftige fÃ¼r den preis rausgesucht
vllt kÃ¶nnte mir mal einer sagen was schrott und was gut ist
KHE GOLDIE 2006

GT Bump DIRT BMX 06

felt base


----------



## McR33N (23. September 2006)

also rien vom ausschauen her hat des GT was, von der farbe ( absolut geil ) und vom aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepommuck (23. September 2006)

GT baut DIRT jump bikes mit 19,75 TT ??????

Brrr das ding liegt bestimmt ******* in der Luft...


----------



## Hertener (23. September 2006)

Das Eastern Element hat eine 20,75" TT und ist FullCrMo. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, als Du anlegen möchtest, dafür bekommst Du aber was vernünftiges.
Alternativen:
- We The People Addict mit "nur" 20,5" TT
- Eastern Jane mit 21" TT


----------



## pillehille (24. September 2006)

da bin ich aber ein bissle weiter von den 300â¬ weg...
sacht doch bitte einfachmal welches davon gut ist

thx schonmal


----------



## rLr (12. Oktober 2006)

keins !!! 


Ich hasse GT und deswegen nimm bitte das KHE   BITTE !!!!
rLr


----------



## Renegado (12. Oktober 2006)

Weil du GT hasst , ist da KHE besser... BegrÃ¼nden bitte.

@Threadersteller:
Ich glaube dir ja das du nicht mehr ausgeben willst, um neu einzusteign sind 300 schon viel, aber versteh die Leute hier: Wir wissen es besser. Und tatsache ist das du mit keinem der RÃ¤der den SpaÃ haben wirst! Es klingt zwar doof, aber investiere mehr. Ich bin genau so ungeduldig wie du, aber wen du jetzt meinst dir das Rad zu kaufn wirst du spÃ¤ter merken wie dumm du warst und nur ma 100 â¬ abwarten musstest um was vernÃ¼nftiges zu bekomm. Hinzu kommt das wen du erstma son mist Rad hast 1. kauft dir sowas keiner mehr ab 2. An sonnem scheiss Rahmen kannst du nix aufrÃ¼sten es wÃ¤re zu schade um die neuen Teile...

Also Ã¼berleg dir was du TUST!


----------



## King-Dingeling (12. Oktober 2006)

is ne scheiÃ entscheidung ... Ich mag GT noch aus MTBzeiten (Zaska )  und das Bump sieht auch echt gut aus, nicht nur auf dem Foto.
Das KHE ist wahrscheinlich das etwas bessere Rad, kostet ja eigentlich auch Ã¼ber 300â¬, ich find den Rotor im Steuerrohr nur echt hÃ¤Ãlich, sieht aus wie ne Coladose bzw. wenn du mal nen anderen einbaust, kannst du die entstehende Ãffnung der Umwelt zu liebe als MÃ¼lleimer nutzen.
Ich wÃ¼rd das GT nehmen 
...  was ist mit 2006er WeThePeople
Bold 2006 299â¬ 19,5" 14,3kg






Darkness 329â¬ 20,3" 13,8kg




(Preise sind von BigBoySports.de)

Eastern gibbet ja auch noch das Battery und das Traildigger, ich hÃ¶r aber irgendwie nie was gutes Ã¼ber die, Erfahrungen mit Eastern hab ich aber nicht ... die rahmen sollen die letzten Jahre nicht so gut gewesen sein


----------



## King-Dingeling (12. Oktober 2006)

das war Renegado schneller....
ich wÃ¼rd auch mehr ausgeben mindestens nen 100ter, dann fÃ¤ng es an, das du was vernÃ¼nftiges bekommst... meld dich mal bei Monsterfresser:
Der hat mir ein 2007-Addict, drei Wochen gebraucht, fÃ¼r 400â¬ incl. Porto angeboten. Hat ich nicht schon meine Entscheidung geschlossen ... der Preis ist gut, das Rad auch ... ich weiÃ nur nicht was der in den drei Wochen damit gemacht hat

und ich seh es gerade erst ... FELT??? das meinst du nicht ernst, oder???


----------



## rLr (7. November 2006)

Kann ich begründen!!! GT ist nicht so der bringer nicht nur das die geo nich so toll is sondern auch die Parts daran sich echt zum wegschmeißen !! 

Von KHE dagegen hab ich schon mehr gutes gehört !! es ist einfach bessser !!! 

Begründet genug??


----------



## BikeBro (8. November 2006)

von khe und felt die billigeren bikes sind net so der bringer. hab ich achon erfahrung mit. gt ka. sieht zwar stylish aus aber ob es sich auch gut fÃ¤hrt ka. 

ich selbst fahr jetzt en haro f4. das war zwar ein wenig teurer aber ich komm super mit klar. wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal en bike kaufen wÃ¼rd wÃ¼rde ich mir aber auf jeden fall Ã¼berlegen ob ich nich doch was mehr als 300â¬ investieren wÃ¼rde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (8. November 2006)

ja mehr kohle is problematisch...sagen wir mal bis maximal 350
ich fahr jetzt einfach mal zu bigboysports.de in kölle und lass mich da mal beraten...

aber schonmal danke für die infos!!!


----------



## BikeBro (8. November 2006)

musst mal bei gs-bmx.de im onlineshop unter special offers gucken da gibts en paar versch. eastern modelle fÃ¼r 250-350â¬. sind zwar dann modelle von letztem jahr oder so, aber is ja egal. eastern is auf jeden fall net schlecht


----------

